

Startup Advice Paradox - coolswan
http://areallybadidea.com/startup-advice-paradox

======
jacquesm
edw519 said it best:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1343030>

~~~
coderdude
It's a good comment. Did you bookmark that? If so then your list of bookmarked
comments could make for an entertaining/educational post for your blog.
Couldn't hurt. (Assuming you haven't already written such a post in the past.)

------
acconrad
I think the author provides good advice (JFDI), but I think he's missing the
point of the TechCrunch article.

Sometimes people don't do self-inspection.

Sometimes people shoot first, ask questions later.

And sometimes people look within, but they don't know what to ask themselves.

If it were really as simple as JFDI / do what you want, people would turn off
their brains and go. But lots of people have doubts simply because they don't
even know what's fully involved or what to ask themselves. I think the
TechCrunch article, while prehaps not made for this crowd, would be useful for
someone who hasn't truly imagined all of the alternatives, or even thought
about what the end goal would look like. If you take that article as a way to
ask yourself the right questions, instead of advice, I think many people could
benefit from the article by getting themselves to examine the right questions
before they dive in guns a-blazin' (or the exact opposite).

------
sskates
It's weird how often people need to be told that they should just go and do
the thing they want to do instead of pussyfooting around about it.

That being said, the original TechCrunch article may help complete a small
piece of the puzzle for those trying to figure out what doing a startup really
means.

